# Poll about Southerners



## Marrow Man (Jan 16, 2009)

Be very careful how you answer. The gun laws in the South are very lax.

Apparently I can't even spell "southerners" in my poll. Boy is that annoying.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 16, 2009)

Annoying, because they pay so little for housing! 

Most of my family is Southern, actually...


----------



## ServantofGod (Jan 16, 2009)

Endearing. No one can make sweet tea like 'em. I need to find me a southern girl...


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 16, 2009)

ServantofGod said:


> I need to find me a southern girl...


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 16, 2009)

Just remember, insulting the South is to insult Dabney, Hodge, Warfield, etc..... 

-----Added 1/16/2009 at 08:42:31 EST-----



ServantofGod said:


> Endearing. No one can make sweet tea like 'em. I need to find me a southern girl...


----------



## Herald (Jan 16, 2009)

I'm a Yankee. I pass on voting.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 16, 2009)

It's ok Bill. We still love you.


----------



## Rangerus (Jan 16, 2009)

endearing and enduring.


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 16, 2009)

ServantofGod said:


> Endearing. No one can make sweet tea like 'em. I need to find me a southern girl...



You have answered wisely.

In Georgia, sweet tea is known as "The House Wine of the South."

I have a southern girl (as well as a Scottish Lass). Aren't you all jealous?

Boy, I am annoying!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 16, 2009)

I find no reference to Southerner in the LBC or WC, so I'll enjoy the sweet tea and redneck jokes.


----------



## Wannabee (Jan 16, 2009)

Can't choose both?


----------



## Herald (Jan 16, 2009)

Sweet tea? I like my tea naked - fresh brewed, on ice and without sugar. I like to drink tea, not sugar water.


----------



## Archlute (Jan 16, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Just remember, insulting the South is to insult Dabney, Hodge, Warfield, etc.....




Maybe I'm a bit dense, being from the West Coast and all, but wouldn't Hodge and Warfield have been considered Northerners (having spent the bulk of their theological careers in Princeton, NJ)?

-----Added 1/16/2009 at 09:33:58 EST-----

And I would say that it depends on the locale. I found that Georgian's were quite endearing, but Alabaman's, well, that's quite another story.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 16, 2009)

Herald said:


> Sweet tea? I like my tea naked - fresh brewed, on ice and without sugar. I like to drink tea, not sugar water.


That's how my stepdad liked it. My friends always teased me about his "tinted water". Of course, he didn't like anything southern...


----------



## ServantofGod (Jan 16, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> ServantofGod said:
> 
> 
> > Endearing. No one can make sweet tea like 'em. I need to find me a southern girl...
> ...



 I am indeed jealous.


----------



## raekwon (Jan 16, 2009)

Where is the "yes" or "both" option? 

(southerner who has been adopted by the midwest)


----------



## kalawine (Jan 16, 2009)

I am proud to say that I am as Southern as you can get (East Central Mississippi) and I loathe tea with sugar or any kind of sweetener in it. My Dad is not only a Southerner but a bonified (and very proud) Redneck. He waited for me to grow to manhood when I would no longer want sugar (or any detestable artificial [Yankee] sweetener) in my tea. I have arrived.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 16, 2009)

Archlute said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember, insulting the South is to insult Dabney, Hodge, Warfield, etc.....
> ...



The Mason/Dixon line of NJ is I195. Princeton U is about 10 mi N of it. I don't know if their house was N or S of it


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 16, 2009)

Are Sooners considered Southerners? They've got all the symptoms:

1. iced tea in copious amounts (there, it's just "tea")
2. a gun rack in every pickup truck and a pickup truck in every driveway
3. cooking that tastes like heaven and will speed you on your way there if you eat it more than once a year (biscuits and gravy, anyone?)
4. BBQ
5. BBQ
6. concealed carry laws and a general regard for self defence that puts a Sherman tank in the category of "personal protection"
7. a deep and abiding love of American football
8. God, guns, and guts (in that order)

And of course, there's the charming accent my wife has (comes out in spades when there's another Oklahoman around). What's the verdict? (The answer will influence how I vote in the poll).


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 16, 2009)

Archlute said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> > Just remember, insulting the South is to insult Dabney, Hodge, Warfield, etc.....
> ...



In the South it's more about where you're from than where you live. (Besides, what better way for the South to rise again than infiltration!) 

-----Added 1/16/2009 at 10:27:02 EST-----

Kevin, as someone who has lived for the past two years a few miles from the OK boarder, I can say that they are at least culturally Southern! Much of Oklahoma was populated after "The War" by displaced Southerners.


----------



## BJClark (Jan 16, 2009)

Brewed tea--is not near as good as Sun Tea!!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 16, 2009)

See, I thought Sun Tea was a TX, OK, AR phenomenon. They _must_ be Southerners.


----------



## Theognome (Jan 16, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Are Sooners considered Southerners? They've got all the symptoms:
> 
> 1. iced tea in copious amounts (there, it's just "tea")
> 2. a gun rack in every pickup truck and a pickup truck in every driveway
> ...



If you replace #7 with a deep and abiding love of NASCAR (including a small tribute to Dale Earnhardt behind the gun rack) I'd say you're there.

Theognome


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, that hurts 'em in this poll. They're more rodeo than NASCAR. Hmmm....


----------



## BJClark (Jan 16, 2009)

Theognome;



> If you replace #7 with a deep and abiding love of NASCAR (including a small tribute to Dale Earnhardt behind the gun rack) I'd say you're there.



 that is true..

Football and Nascar..

I don't know we have rodeo's down here too, and tractor pulls, and lawn mower races..


----------



## staythecourse (Jan 16, 2009)

Just too friendly. The waitresses just join right in the conversation at restaurants.

Now South is Bama and below...


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 16, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> Are Sooners considered Southerners? They've got all the symptoms:
> 
> 1. iced tea in copious amounts (there, it's just "tea")
> 2. a gun rack in every pickup truck and a pickup truck in every driveway
> ...



Sooners are southerners to everyone except Texans. Anybody from north of the Red River is a yankee to a Texan. 

Somebody said there was such a thing as tea without sugar? Never heard of that - sounds like a yankee conspiracy, like flouride in the water.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jan 17, 2009)

The South has two advantages over the North: sweet tea and an abundance of Chick-fil-A restaurants.

Don't discount either of those. I live in a neighborhood with 130 different types of ethnic cuisine within walking distance, but I still get major cravings for Chick-fil-A. And sweet tea.


----------



## ServantofGod (Jan 17, 2009)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> The South has two advantages over the North: sweet tea and an abundance of Chick-fil-A restaurants.
> 
> Don't discount either of those. I live in a neighborhood with 130 different types of ethnic cuisine within walking distance, but I still get major cravings for Chick-fil-A. And sweet tea.



As far as I know, they still don't have any Wa-Wa's down there though. Gives us a slight advantage still.


----------



## kalawine (Jan 17, 2009)

ServantofGod said:


> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> > The South has two advantages over the North: sweet tea and an abundance of Chick-fil-A restaurants.
> ...



Wa wa's? I used to have one. It was a pedal that went between my electric guitar and my amp.


----------



## ServantofGod (Jan 17, 2009)

kalawine said:


> ServantofGod said:
> 
> 
> > ColdSilverMoon said:
> ...



Ain't you a funny one, bless your heart!


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 17, 2009)

Pardon a poor country boy for asking, but what in tarnation is a wa wa?


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 17, 2009)

Where's the option for just Texas?


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Jan 17, 2009)

Herald said:


> Sweet tea? I like my tea naked - fresh brewed, on ice and without sugar. I like to drink tea, not sugar water.



More proof that God's election is not based on merit!


----------



## Stephen L Smith (Jan 17, 2009)

When Martyn Lloyd-Jones was once preaching in the USA, he argued that the people of the South of any country were the finest and most advanced people in the country. He admitted he was from South Wales 

I acknowledge I heartily agree with him. But I have to admit I come from NZ's South Island


----------



## ManleyBeasley (Jan 17, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Pardon a poor country boy for asking, but what in tarnation is a wa wa?



It's a guitar pedal made famous by Hendrix and Clapton back in the day. Ever heard Voodoo Child? Here's SRV playin it.

[video=youtube;1GSpbuFSr2o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1GSpbuFSr2o[/video]


----------



## ReformedChapin (Jan 17, 2009)

I voted annoying. Take that you hill billies.


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 17, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Annoying, because they pay so little for housing!
> 
> Most of my family is Southern, actually...



Only partly true...the Pittsburgh metro area has one of the lowest cost of housing of any major metro...and with the temps it is getting now, it is not in the South


----------



## ServantofGod (Jan 17, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> Pardon a poor country boy for asking, but what in tarnation is a wa wa?



A wa-wa sir, is a hyped up version of the convenience store/gas station. It's Turkey Hill on steroids. Great subs, cheapest gas, ect... They are great. Not as great as Sheetz, but close. 100% of Pennsylvanians run off of Wa-Wa coffee. In fact, I think one of our new president's desires is to see a wa-wa "on every corner."


----------



## Marrow Man (Jan 17, 2009)

ServantofGod said:


> Hamalas said:
> 
> 
> > Pardon a poor country boy for asking, but what in tarnation is a wa wa?
> ...



I don't know what this says about Southerners, but in SC they have convenience stores called "Spinx." Only, the logo for the stores is an Egyptian sphinx, or at least it used to be. 

Go figure.


----------



## Pergamum (Jan 17, 2009)

Where do Ozark Hillbillies fit in?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 17, 2009)

Ozarks are displaced southerners historically speaking.

Wa-Wa and Sheetz are the east coast version of a QuickStop. And I run off of Sheetz Frozen Latte's...never had a Wa-Wa.


----------



## Grace Alone (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow, as a southerner it makes me sort of sad to see that people would generalize southerners as annoying.


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 17, 2009)

Grace Alone said:


> Wow, as a southerner it makes me sort of sad to see that people would generalize southerners as annoying.



 Although in their defense the options are somewhat limited.


----------



## JBaldwin (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm a transplant from the North. I can't say anything.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 17, 2009)

JBaldwin said:


> I'm a transplant from the North. I can't say anything.


Wouldn't have to do with those lax gun laws, would it?


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Jan 17, 2009)

Grace Alone said:


> Wow, as a southerner it makes me sort of sad to see that people would generalize southerners as annoying.



It's not the people in the South so much as the Southern mentality...


----------



## Hamalas (Jan 17, 2009)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Grace Alone said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, as a southerner it makes me sort of sad to see that people would generalize southerners as annoying.
> ...



Could you elaborate a bit?


----------



## PresbyDane (Jan 17, 2009)

I like all you guys! 
There are no southerners or northerners you are all Westerners to me or maybe Easterners if you go the other way around


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 17, 2009)

I'm still waiting for a Texas poll.

-----Added 1/17/2009 at 08:53:33 EST-----



Martin Marsh said:


> I like all you guys!
> There are no southerners or northerners you are all Westerners to me or maybe Easterners if you go the other way around


It isn't quite categorized so neatly.

The East Coast is referred to as either Yankees or Northerners.

The South is distinguished as either Southerners or Texans if you are from Texas.

The Midwest occupies much of the center of the country's geography and they are "Midwesterners" or "Middle America".

Californians are appropriately addressed as either West Coasters, Left Coasters or Fruit Cakes.

Hawaii although technically a state is really just for vacation purposes and Alaska is simply Alaska.


----------



## Laura (Jan 17, 2009)

WaWa is coffee heaven! If we have anything like it in the South, I'm not aware.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Jan 17, 2009)

Laura said:


> WaWa is coffee heaven! If we have anything like it in the South, I'm not aware.


Its called supporting your local small town diner where the coffee comes in one flavor, HOT!


----------



## jawyman (Jan 17, 2009)

My father was born in Alabama and raised in Tennessee. I personally would give almost anything to live in Virginia again. I love the South.


----------



## kalawine (Jan 18, 2009)

Hamalas said:


> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> > Grace Alone said:
> ...



What would a New Yorker know about our mentality?


----------

